
Facebook was invented by Mark Zuckerberg, not the Winklevoss twins. Get over it. - mjfern
http://www.slate.com/id/2291046/pagenum/all/
======
nddrylliog
It's impossible that I'm the only one that is pissed to always hear that
someone "invented facebook".

Bullshit. They came up with ideas that were around for a long time and then
went through the actual process of putting it together, then launched it, and
through sweat and tears (mostly tears), they succeeded, braving all the
challenges.

Inventing my ass.

------
rhizome
Why does Slate care enough to editorialize on one side or another? There's
going to have to be a big PR push if the law is going to go the W's way, so I
suppose we're seeing the beginning seeds of it here. However, this does not
mean that they invented PR seeding.

~~~
phlux
This is called FanBoism.

Journalists can often times be as unscrupulous as Mark Zuckerberg.

"I'm a journalist, I wrote this piece - it's hosted on slate.com - Can't argue
with _me_ internet peon."

This is what the "Get over it" portion of the title is saying. "End of
discussion, my ears are now shut"

The fact is, much to NDDRYLIOG's point above; Facebook is NOT some
fantastically innovative product. It is the most successful iteration of a
product in its particular space. Where a shit-ton of thought had been put into
the space by a bunch of people, and they managed to have the most long-lasting
engaging version.

Ultimately, It doesn't matter who invented the site - what does matter is the
legality of the contracts and agreements under which the site was built. At
least, this much matters for those with a stake in such matters.

For me, and millions of others - we get blessed with fantastic digital drama
as we get to see this unfold.

